# Don't know what to do with my pigeon.



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I could use some advice on what to do with a pigeon I found. Sorry for the long text, but there has been a lot going on.

A week ago I was out running when i saw a pigeon running on a busy road with a lot of traffic. I gasped everytime a new car drove almost over her and I chased her off the road. She wasn't very fast, so I was able to catch her with my jacket to take her home. I made a house out of some boxes, she was very scared.
She wasn't able to fly, so the next day I took her to a vet. They couldn't find anything wrong with the wings and suggested that if she wasn't able to fly, it was best to sleep her in. I was strongly against that, because she seemed healthy apart from the flying, and she was so sweet, I grew very fond of her. She even slept next to my pillow during the night (even tho that might be a bit weird haha) So I decided to take her back home with me.

I have her now for a week and she is getting more energetic every day. This forum has been very helpfull, since I didn't know much about taking care of birds. I now also know she is a female collared grey pigeon. I named her Duifje (dutch for little pigeon)

The problem is, I live in a one bedroom apartment, and her "house and garden" is taking over half of my living room. I don't mind, but my boyfriend does and it doesn't seem fair to me to keep her indoors. She's been staring outside window all the time and gets all excited when she heard birds. I have been practising flying with her. She would flap her wings towards the sofa, and i thought her flying was getting better.

And today... I did something I thought was the right thing: On the balcony railing there were 2 exacly the same collared pigeons looking at her, and she got very excited again. She was flapping her wings and I thought she was ready to go out. So with pain in my heart, I opened the balcony door and she jumped out. She didn't really fly, but went flapping towards the grass below. And the two other pigeons flew towards her and jumped on her and started picking her. I ran downstairs to get her again, looked for an hour, but she was gone, assuming she flew away. Beating myself up for being so stupid and fearing she was hurt.

I was just about to make a topic on here, asking if I did they right thing, when I saw her running on the road outside, trying to fly, but couldn't. After 30 minutes of jumping in bushes, I caught her again and she is now thankfully back in my safe appartment.

I don't know what to do anymore and what is best for my precious Duifje.

-Would it make her sad and lonely if I keep her inside for too much longer?
-What could be the reason she can't fly and how could I help?
-She is been sleeping next to my pillow for a week now. Is that dangerous and could it cause pigeon lung?

I'm just lost on what to do now. The last 2 hours shook us both up pretty bad. I care for her a lot and I want her to be alright.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of her? How old is she? If she is old enough to be flying, yet isn't, then there is something wrong. She cannot be released until she is well and can fly well. Otherwise she just isn't going to last outside. I wouldn't try letting her out again. Better to keep her in regardless of what she thinks she wants for right now. Is there somewhere near you that takes in doves like this to rehab and release them?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

You're referring to a Collared Dove, yes? Does she yet have the black 'collar' on her neck? If not, then she is still a youngster. 

As to why she cannot fly: if she is not yet an adult it may be just that she is not yet fully fledged, or she could have a calcium deficiency so she does not have the power to fly. Regardless of age, it is possible that she may have been attacked by something (although I would expect a vet to see any small puncture wounds), have a hairline fracture which may only show on X-ray, or just be sick with something.

Having her sleep next to you is likely to be more dangerous to her than you, if she's too close - turning over, throwing an arm out, etc. and injuring her, for instance.

If it is going to cause problems keeping her, then there may be (but only _may_ be) a wildlife place where she could have a home, depending on where you are in the UK.

Check *THIS* anyway.

Collared Doves are much more 'wild birds' than feral pigeons, and can get distresed kept inside. Not always, but it can happen, depending on how old they are when found. However, if she has a permanent problem then she is not releasable.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Feathery said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I could use some advice on what to do with a pigeon I found. Sorry for the long text, but there has been a lot going on.
> 
> ...


exactly where is your location, maybe there is a member or rehabber near that can help you out..if she can not fly something is not right..a picture would help to see what you have there.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, and yes sorry, I mean a collared dove I think. Give me a few mins, and I'll post some pictures.

I live in Cambridge and I don't have a car. We checked with the vet and the national helpline for animals and they couldn't find a care centre closeby. After what happened today, I won't let her out anymore!
Maybe it's an option to ask the vet if she wants to do a x-ray. But not sure if they would do that for a wild dove.

And about the sleeping; I made her a little bed in a box, she crawls in when it is bedime. So she is save. My boyfriend however said I can get sick of her being so close. So just wanted to check 

Oh, and she only seems to eat birdseed food. I read that is bad, but she won't eat any fruit or vegetables (I tried quite a lot). How could I get her to eat other things aswell?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Such a lovely story. I can tell you care a lot about her.

As others have said, a picture would be good if you can do that and your location so we could look into the possiblity of a rescue centre that can help sort out what's wrong, if anything. It could be she's just a little young.

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Feathery said:


> Thank you for the replies, and yes sorry, I mean a collared dove I think. Give me a few mins, and I'll post some pictures.
> 
> I live in Cambridge and I don't have a car. We checked with the vet and the national helpline for animals and they couldn't find a care centre closeby. After what happened today, I won't let her out anymore!
> Maybe it's an option to ask the vet if she wants to do a x-ray. But not sure if they would do that for a wild dove.
> ...


pigeon/doves are seed grain eaters mostly.. she may like some greens or shreded carrot for treats. if your not allergic to bird dander I would not worry about her being close.aways good to check for external parasites too.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures (Isn't she the pretiest ) She seems quite young but full-grown to me.
I hope the size is right, I'm on a very small netbook atm.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nothing wrong with seed. A dove mix would be best, but wild bird food is OK for now anyway. They are seed and grain eaters by nature, so as long as she drinks water too that'll be OK. They do sometimes nibble on a lettuce leaf - I used to hold one for one of our doves, but she was very tame. I'm sure they eat some berries, too, and other plant material, but probably don't recognize it if not growing on a bush.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Feathery said:


> Here are some pictures (Isn't she the pretiest ) She seems quite young but full-grown to me.


Yes, she is full grown, so I would say she must have had some kind of accident or is otherwise unwell.

How does she behave towards you - approachable, nervous? These doves do not usually like to be held, so if she seems very tame then she may have escaped from somewhere (as a pet) or be unwell, I'd say.

It may be possible to find a refuge for her, if keeping her is likely to be difficult .. but let's see how she goes for the moment.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

She isn't very tame. During the day she walks away when I come very close and flinches when i touch her. She tries to run when I need to pick her up.
But during the evening/night she doesn't mind sitting close and falls asleep on my lap and even crawls in the bed I made next to me.

For now I am keeping her here, but I don't know for how long it is possible. When she was outside today, she really tried to fly, flapping her wings, but she couldn't. She only seems to be able to glide down.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

A vet would do an xray but you would have to pay.I think it would be worth finding out what is wrong with your Dove.

If you cannot find a home for your Dove, I will try to help. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help. I care a lot for her and am afraid I do things wrong, it's very nice to have some support.
She has been very peacefull today, maybe the stress of yesterday made her tired. I will keep her with me for now and think about what to do in the long run.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there, I would definitely take the Dove to the Vet and get expert opinion especially as you say you worry about doing things wrong. The quicker the Dove sees a vet , if anything can be done, better now than later. 

An Xray will confirm any problems with fractures etc and will give you some peace of mind. Im sure there must be an avian vet in Cambridge.You will probably only be charged for the Xray. Most Vets do not charge for consultation when Wildlife is involved.

I would be happy to take the Dove and take it to my Vet.Please keep us updated. Many thanks Jayne


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going to call the nearby vets tomorrow and see if I can come in for a x-ray. If they won't do it or I can't afford (no idea how much it could be) then maybe we can see if someone from the forum can take her over.
It's very nice you'd want to do that  Tho I'd love to keep her with me for now, so I'll check myself first.

Another peacefull day with her, seems a bit tired still, tho at the moment she is sitting down opening and closing her mouth very fast. Hope that is nothing bad. Couldn't find anything about it on google.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello when you go to the Vet dont forget to mention what you have said on your post about the Dove opening and closing beak very fast. The Dove might have respiratory problems or have an infection. Please keep us updated . Thanks


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Just wondering what happened when you took the Dove to the Vet?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i had found a pigeon once that was hit by a car.. i knew that cause i was right there when it happened.. 
he was hit hard but nothing was damaged..looked perfect just couldnt fly..
took 3 weeks to be back to flying..3 more to be released.. 
sometimes they are just bruised up..see with the vet and give it just a little more time, maybe she was hit. 
i believe if anything was broken in her wing they or one of them would hang lose just a bit.
if few weeks go by and really there is no improvement... get her a big cage. and keep her.


----------

